# ABIT AW9D-MAX



## W1zzard (Sep 19, 2006)

Abit has a long history of producing top notch motherboards for overclockers and enthusiasts. Their new AW9D-MAX is designed for Intel's Core 2 platform using the i975X chipset. On the feature list there is everybody you could find useful: Dual Gigabit Ethernet, 8x SATA-II, Firewire and two PCI-Express x16 slots for your video cards. To make your life easier this board includes abit's proprietary UGuru technology. We test the board thoroughly to see if it can live up to the hype, especially when it comes to overclocking.

*Show full review*


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

nice board it seems, are you going to keep that one, or buy one for yourself


----------



## kenjin (Nov 6, 2006)

this is a nice board, i would get it if it got a extra PCI slot


----------



## gR3iF (Nov 6, 2006)

what about a remount of the heatsink?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> what about a remount of the heatsink?



remounting the chipset heatsink + as5 gave me like 3 or 4 FSB


----------

